# Furniture stores in Kuala Lumpur



## mamilli

Hi, I'm a new arrival and im not sure where to go to get furniture. My style is more contemporary than traditional. Not really into the high gloss finishes I've seen a lot of. 
Also, where can i find softer mattresses? Is it just me or is all cushioned furniture super firm?
Anyway, any guidance will be greatly appreciated


----------



## lorgnette

My style is more contemporary than traditional. 

Have you visited Ikea or stores around the malls?

Also, where can i find softer mattresses? Is it just me or is all cushioned furniture super firm?

Many stores are promoting firm, natural coil fibre with other imported mattresses. Have you search your neighborhood stores for softer mattresses and cushions? Normally, they deliver FOC -isn't it an advantage?


----------



## mamilli

Thanks for those suggestions. We looked around mid valley mall yesterday but didn't find anything that stood out to us. Having said that, we definitely didn't get to visit every furniture shop. (we have 3 kids under 5!)
Ikea sounds like a plan. Thanks again.


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia

Have also noticed quite a few furniture stores in the Damansara/Bangsar area on Jalan Semantan (Damansara) and Jalan Maroof (Bangsar)...

But suggest that IKEA is probably best if you like contemporary and are on a budget...


----------



## mamilli

We went to ikea this week but didn't find anything really. Maybe a couple lamps we could work with, but no furniture. There was a nice store on the top floor at the curve mall but my 2 year old seemed to be on a mission to destroy all things breakable! So we left. I might go check out those areas you suggested thus weekend. We should have a rental car later today.


----------



## omores

lorgnette said:


> My style is more contemporary than traditional.
> 
> Have you visited Ikea or stores around the malls?
> 
> Also, where can i find softer mattresses? Is it just me or is all cushioned furniture super firm?
> 
> Many stores are promoting firm, natural coil fibre with other imported mattresses. Have you search your neighborhood stores for softer mattresses and cushions? Normally, they deliver FOC -isn't it an advantage?


IKEA has soft mattresses. You might also want to check out those furniture shops along Bangsar / Tropicana / Gardens Midvalley (shopping mall) if you have higher budget for furniture.


----------



## jazeen212

omores said:


> IKEA has soft mattresses. You might also want to check out those furniture shops along Bangsar / Tropicana / Gardens Midvalley (shopping mall) if you have higher budget for furniture.


nice post


----------



## fakhree

ardhithy said:


> Hi Mamilli. We've been in KL for the past 13years and have just returned to Singapore. We bought some new furniture in late 2011 which we can't keep in our present home due to space constraints. I've a nice square shaped dining table (5feet) with eight chairs made of pure teak from Java, cream coloured leather sofa set with a teak coffee table and a teak daybed. Then there's a teak sideboard and two divan sets with 12 inch mattresses and other stuff like cutlery, cushions etc. If keen to view, please let me know.


hi, may i know how much you want to sell?


----------



## JUICE_DOKTAR

Hello board, i am an interior designer who has just moved to kl to start a juice biz. I am more than to offer advice..ten years in thailand suplyibg projects and furniture packs and i give it uo to move to kl to JUICE.lol


----------



## snoogie

looking for good furniture shops too, i would lke nice dining table and chairs and lounge sofas, also bed, any help appreciated, we are moving there end of October thanks


----------



## roystevenung

snoogie said:


> looking for good furniture shops too, i would lke nice dining table and chairs and lounge sofas, also bed, any help appreciated, we are moving there end of October thanks


You can do your shopping at IKEA at PJ Damansara. They deliver right to your doorstep for bulky items


----------

